
Ask HN: What is the best alternative now that Wunderlist will be gone? - who_is_firing
In usual fashion, Microsoft acquired Wunderlist in 2015 and has decided to sunset Wunderlist for the successor To-Do. (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.zdnet.com&#x2F;article&#x2F;microsofts-wunderlist-successor-to-do-hits-public-preview&#x2F;)<p>Unfortunately To-Do requires a Microsoft Office subscription so it no longer works for me. What are some alternatives for Wunderlist users?<p>On another note, it&#x27;s a bit sad that Microsoft acquired two of my favorite productivity apps: Wunderlist &amp; Sunrise and has sunsetted both. I really miss Sunrise Meet.
======
devillius
You don't need an Office subscription. A regular Microsoft account works just
as well.

------
rakshithbekal
Its not gone, I just signed in and all my wunderlist to do's got transferred
immediately and the interface looks like wunderlist a bit. This is mostly them
rebranding, everything remains the same more or less.

